# Repeat Debridement and placement of antibiotic spacer hip



## 0913@70 (May 1, 2014)

Hi,

Can somebody help me with this, please.

The surgeon did "Repeat debridement, right hip and 
placement of an antibiotic-loaded bone cement articulating spacer
The surgeon removed femoral component and acetabular component. 
Than bone was debrided removing the soft tissue and fibrous membrane and irrigated with antibiotic solution. Than he placed antibiotic loaded acetabular bone cement spacer.
The femur was next prepared, minimal bone was removed, femoral canal debrided and the teh antibiotic loaded femoral bone cement spacer was than prepared and placed.


Can you tell me if you would bill the cpt code 27033 or 27091 and 11981?

I appreciate your help. 
Tank you


----------



## 0913@70 (May 1, 2014)

I am thinking that the CPT code 27091 would be billed only as the placement of spacer and debridement are included int this code.

I would appropriate if i can have somebody's input on this.

Thank you so much


----------

